
Why Kubernetes Will Disappear - hacklivelove
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/why-kubernetes-will-disappear-10ffcfb39f01
======
stargrazer
Ok summary paragraph:

"And this is why I think Kubernetes will disappear. It’s so generic that
there’s no reason to do it yourself. Few organisations operate on a scale
where it makes sense to run datacentres. The practical friction of running
Kubernetes creates a similar dynamic. Like reliable infrastructure, it’s too
hard, slow or expensive to justify doing it really well yourself, but there
probably is value in paying for that as a service from a cloud provider."

Basically saying: it will still exist, but just outsourced to some one else's
computer.

